# What's up with Albion Cup?



## Riggins (Mar 3, 2021)

The schedules for both the boys and girls weekends were taken down earlier today. Every friend I have that had a team entered said they have backed out. Obviously with games being restarted and league play right around the corner, many parents are probably happy to cancel and save some travel/hotel money. Not to mention avoid a weekend in Bullhead!

Anyone know anything definitive? Anyone from Albion Cup on this forum?


----------



## Gkdad1 (Mar 3, 2021)

Received this email yesterday. They are planning on having tournament


----------



## BruceDern (Mar 4, 2021)

Riggins said:


> The schedules for both the boys and girls weekends were taken down earlier today. Every friend I have that had a team entered said they have backed out. Obviously with games being restarted and league play right around the corner, many parents are probably happy to cancel and save some travel/hotel money. Not to mention avoid a weekend in Bullhead!
> 
> Anyone know anything definitive? Anyone from Albion Cup on this forum?


There's already a Thread about Albion Cup started.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Mar 4, 2021)

BruceDern said:


> There's already a Thread about Albion Cup started.


I only see one related to the 2010 teams.  Is there another one?


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 4, 2021)

Keepermom2 said:


> I only see one related to the 2010 teams.  Is there another one?








						Poll: Bringing  Albion Cup back to San Diego?
					

Our club just withdrew citing regulations about out of state tournaments.  Heard two other clubs dropped problems w/ regulations also...;/



					www.socalsoccer.com


----------



## Riggins (Mar 4, 2021)

BruceDern said:


> There's already a Thread about Albion Cup started.


Maybe you didn't notice, but it is a completely different topic. The other was a poll to see if people wanted to try and bring it back to San Diego, to see if that was possible. This one is specifically asking if the tournament is still on, in any way, given the website removing all games from the schedule. 

It's possible to have the word "Albion Cup" in more than one thread.  Otherwise, I could say "There is already a thread about boys soccer..."


----------



## Patandpats (Mar 4, 2021)

Teams are dropping out, but they are still having finals at 6:30 p.m. on a Sunday night.


----------



## WestOfFive (Mar 4, 2021)

Riggins said:


> Maybe you didn't notice, but it is a completely different topic. The other was a poll to see if people wanted to try and bring it back to San Diego, to see if that was possible. This one is specifically asking if the tournament is still on, in any way, given the website removing all games from the schedule.
> 
> It's possible to have the word "Albion Cup" in more than one thread.  Otherwise, I could say "There is already a thread about boys soccer..."





Riggins said:


> Maybe you didn't notice, but it is a completely different topic. The other was a poll to see if people wanted to try and bring it back to San Diego, to see if that was possible. This one is specifically asking if the tournament is still on, in any way, given the website removing all games from the schedule.
> 
> It's possible to have the word "Albion Cup" in more than one thread.  Otherwise, I could say "There is already a thread about boys soccer..."


@BruceDern  was trying to tell you, if you kept reading the previous post it would have answered your Albion questions. The thread was more than a Poll post. You didn't need to start a new thread.


----------



## MicPaPa (Mar 4, 2021)

Albion is a shell of a club that once was...Surf is sucking the life out of them. First SoCal...then the Nation!


----------



## happy9 (Mar 4, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> Albion is a shell of a club that once was...Surf is sucking the life out of them. *First SoCal...then the Nation!*


Ha, no doubt.  Rhode Island Surf?  crazy stuff.  Surf will have teams in the GA, DPL, ECNL, ECRL.  Talk about diversified.  They will place players in college via multiple platforms all across the country - they are  Team America - world police.


----------



## WestOfFive (Mar 16, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Ha, no doubt.  Rhode Island Surf?  crazy stuff.  Surf will have teams in the GA, DPL, ECNL, ECRL.  Talk about diversified.  They will place players in college via multiple platforms all across the country - they are  Team America - world police.


----------

